# Custom colour R33 GTR please



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

I am finally going to have the GTR resprayed, looked at the possability of changing her, so in the end I decided it was time to buy her a new coat instead !! 

The current colour is a midnight purple 2, the paint is started to look old now. I like to see GTR with custom colours, yellow, the new lamborghini grey etc..

Please help me to decide :thumbsup:

Ray


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

IMO Millenium jade would look cool


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

is this the colour Millenium Jade Skyline R34 GT-R

Has any one have pics or have a gtr in stealth colours ?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Why not photoshop the 33 with all the carbon skirts and rear wing like on the Zele r35 car with that modern mad looking orange colour ,probably the best gtr of any sort I have seen .. I think it looks good with the understated carbon in just the right places . Carbon boots and bonnets look sooo dated and done to death IMO.


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

candy gold 
AOL Search
or mat black 
http://852racing.com/Images/blog_03122009_matte_black_skyline_r35_gtr_1.jpg


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

candy gold is too loud  has anyone sprayed there car similar or the look in the Dark Knight, where the lamborghini gets totalled ?

Ray


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Don't do yellow, there are at least two other R33s with that colour on in the UK (I owned one of them).

I would love to see a gold R33 - failing that bright orange or lime green. But who says I have taste.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

stealth said:


> Why not photoshop the 33 with all the carbon skirts and rear wing like on the Zele r35 car with that modern mad looking orange colour ,probably the best gtr of any sort I have seen .. I think it looks good with the understated carbon in just the right places . Carbon boots and bonnets look sooo dated and done to death IMO.


Ditto , would the best choice . .end of the story.
















here is a Bee-R 334 with the stunning orange . . 










Orange is a great color if you choose a bright pigmented metal, will shine even through big dust on the car and in rainy days. Don't go for Lambo orange or a makers orange mix . . they are crap as they are mixed to be cheap for repainting or being light on the Lambo, not ment for show effect.

Here I even photoshoped for the occasion:if I had an R33 GTR, here it would be::smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Orange does look good!

I meant a milder kind of gold to that candy one above, more like this.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Orange does look good!
> 
> I meant a milder kind of gold to that candy one above, more like this.


I can't remember of any R33 having a gold color. . .would be refreshing different.:thumbsup: Thought here is an other variant of the M.Jade,









and here the Phoenix Power R32 GTR, a great color.


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

the orange does look awesome, gold starting to grow on me  I thinking getting the right shade on orange might do it  any hints on what paint codes ?

great pics by the way !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

If your not too shy it really has to be the orange, with a couple of coats of pearl to get a nice deep orange effect. The only down side beside being seen from miles around would be the fact it would damn near impossible to match it if a panel gets damaged.


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

yeh true, thats the problem I having right now. The paints cracked in some places and to get a colour match has been impossible. The colour is very close to midnight purple 2 but with a hint of green in it.

i think maybe some type of grey silver, my wheels are nismo 5 spoke in black. I think if i go for orange i will have to buy additional tins of paint just in case I ever need a touch up.

Would an r34 rear wing look good on a r33 gtr ?

ray


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

please dont paint it orange, want to keep mine as individual as poss


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

lol do you any pics ? I think orange is a bit loud. Reckon the rozzers have no problem spottin you.


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

it does attract some unwanted attention at times


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:very nice, tempted now  dont worry i will be shipping it shortly after that to canada once the paperwork comes through  

need to see a custom grey or silver with black rims :thumbsup:


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

this is the way forward looks proper mean with the black rims


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

I like !! that is awesome, what paint is that ? that does look like stealth


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

What splitter / kit is the bright orange 33 from the Jtuned.com shop?


----------



## Andyswe (Jul 1, 2008)

Skyline.se <-- Lambo gold


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

rayman said:


> is this the colour Millenium Jade Skyline R34 GT-R
> 
> Has any one have pics or have a gtr in stealth colours ?


heres the bnr34 test car code name stealth  

colour is matt black which also look cool 

JDM Performance cars, Drift Events, Feature Cars, News and Rumors : Your online JDM magazine


----------

